# Tombstone popup



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi. I am just getting started with building props and I want to start small. I want to build 2 props using windshield wiper motors. I found some videos of tombstone props that rise up and lower from one side of the prop to the other but I wanted mine to go up and down. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.perronhalloween.homestead.com/pkboo.html like this?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is pretty good. Thank you Lotus.


----------



## kungfubonanza (Jul 17, 2007)

Related to Dionicia's question, I'm interested in motor-driven popups, except I'm interested in *fast-moving* motor-driven props (not ones that periodically move up and down like the one linked by Lotus). I know quick-moving props are usually air powered, but I was curious if anybody has had any success getting the same results with a cheap motor....

Thanks!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

hmmmmm you might have luck doing a pulley system it would make the prop raise up fast..... But i would have to sketch out a drawing to figure out the set up.


----------

